# Mod_rewrite



## Sasser (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Ich möchte gern Anfragen an eine Datei "detail.php" an "index.php?do=details" weiterleiten.

Mein Beispiel macht das aber einfach nicht:


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^detail.php?id=(.*)$ index.php?do=details&id=$1
```

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Mai 2010)

Moin,

der *QUERY_STRING* wird in RewriteRules nicht betrachtet.

Du müsstest 
über eine *RewriteCond* klarstellen, ob der QUERY_STRING dem Muster entspricht
wenn das der Fall ist, über deine RewriteRule veranlassen, dass der QUERY_STRING an die Adresse angehängt wird (Flag *QSA*)


----------



## Sasser (11. Mai 2010)

Also ich möchte gern eine Anfrage an *detail.php?id=123* an *index.php?do=details&id=123* weiterleiten, ohne dass detail.php dann im Browser oben stehen bleibt.

Ist das damit ebenfalls machbar?


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Mai 2010)

Ja, wenn du zusätzlich zur Flag *QSA *noch die Flag *R * notierst (R für Redirect)


----------



## Sasser (11. Mai 2010)

Hmm ich komm damit nicht klar...

Ich habs nun erstmal mit PHP gelöst und habe einfach mehrere Dateien geschrieben welche ich eigentlich abgeschafft hatte und habe darin einfach einen HEADER gesetzt. Und das funktioniert im Gegensatz du Mod_rewrite einfacher.

Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------

